# Milan: pre accordo con Arnault. Stadio fondamentale.



## admin (19 Ottobre 2020)

Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.


Se non si smuove qualcosa a livello politico che agevoli la costruzione dello stadio, non succederà nulla. Ormai sono anni che si parla della costruzione del nuovo stadio, ma non si sa né se né quando verrà edificato.


----------



## sipno (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.



Eheheh che facciamo, mandiamo a fagiani l'attuale politica al risparmio che ci vede in testa dominanti per una politica spendacciona che ci potrebbe veder perdere contro squadre morte di fame?

LOL... Si scherza.


----------



## mabadi (19 Ottobre 2020)

Smentita fra 4,3, 2, 1 .. eccola


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2020)

tra un po Arnault muore di vecchiaia se aspettiamo la politica


----------



## edoardo (19 Ottobre 2020)

Arnault,o chi per lui,non vuole comprare il Milan ma quello che gira e potrebbe girare intorno al mondo Milan.Per lui lo stadio è il punto fermo in base al quale sviluppare tutto quello che è commerciabile del marchio Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.



La legge sbloccastadi che è stata approvata mesi fa dovrebbe darci una grossa mano in tal senso.


----------



## sacchino (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.



Normale che sia così, Elliott gli avrà detto: "Compra il Milan che c'è anche il progetto stadio" e Arnault: " Si ceeeeerto come no è un affare, ma facciamo così: getta le fondamenta dello stadio che poi lo compro, sai di progetti e bozze ne sono pieni gli archivi."


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2020)

dello stadio non parla più nessuno. e sono 2 anni e rotti che è arrivato elliot.
anche qua mi sa che i "malpensanti" e "pessimisti" c'avevano visto più lungo degli altri


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dello stadio non parla più nessuno. e sono 2 anni e rotti che è arrivato elliot.
> anche qua mi sa che i "malpensanti" e "pessimisti" c'avevano visto più lungo degli altri



E vedi te, c’è un atto una pandemia globale


----------



## Davidoff (19 Ottobre 2020)

Se Arnault arriva con queste premesse tanto vale che ci teniamo Elliott, visto che dimostrerebbero anche loro che l'ambizione di tornare in alto e vincere sarebbe secondaria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E vedi te, c’è un atto una pandemia globale



e te pareva che veniva fuori la scusa....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Zio @Ziosimo2410 che ruolo avrà la sbloccastadi approvata mesi fa, in tutto questo? Riusciranno a non farci fare lo stadio ugualmente?


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e te pareva che veniva fuori la scusa....



Non è molto una scusa... ad oggi non si sa sa nemmeno quando torneranno i tifosi negli stadi, hai letto i bilanci vero?


----------



## Mika (19 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Zio @Ziosimo2410 che ruolo avrà la sbloccastadi approvata mesi fa, in tutto questo? Riusciranno a non farci fare lo stadio ugualmente?



Sbloccastadi è stata approvata a Settembre... il mese scorso non "mesi fa"


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra un po Arnault muore di vecchiaia se aspettiamo la politica



.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Se ciao... è il terzo gruppo piu ricco al mondo, manco se lo dice lui ci credo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se ciao... è il terzo gruppo piu ricco al mondo, manco se lo dice lui ci credo



Con lo stadio approvato sarebbe una notizia credibile, però bisogna muoversi in quel senso. Sarà il terzo gruppo più ricco al mondo ma è dell’Ac Milan che stiamo parlando, non della S.S Lazio.

Un Milan vincente per LVMH darebbe anche uno straordinario ritorno di immagine, c’è solo da sperare che la politica italiana non trovi il modo di tagliarci le gambe, ma la sbloccastadi dovrebbe essere una discreta “sicurezza” in questo.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con lo stadio approvato sarebbe una notizia credibile, però bisogna muoversi in quel senso. Sarà il terzo gruppo più ricco al mondo ma è dell’Ac Milan che stiamo parlando, non della S.S Lazio.
> 
> Un Milan vincente per LVMH darebbe anche uno straordinario ritorno di immagine, c’è solo da sperare che la politica italiana non trovi il modo di tagliarci le gambe, ma la sbloccastadi dovrebbe essere una discreta “sicurezza” in questo.



Si, ma ad oggi lo stadio quanto ci metterebbe ad essere costruito? senza contare l'incognita covid che potrebbe sia rallentare i lavoratori( ma innanzitutto non si nulla di questo stadio, ne zona ne progetto ecc) sia non far accedere gli spetattori


----------



## FreddieM83 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.



Lo scrissi in tempi non sospetti (devo ritrovare il post), il Milan sarà ceduto un minuto dopo l'ok alla costruzione dello stadio.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.



Sono certo che quando accadrà avverrà come un fulmine a ciel sereno, senza soffiate o anticipazioni.
Le cose serie si fanno cosi.
Il tempo del nero su rosso e del cinese dentro la credenza è finito.
Dalle cose formali passeremo alle cose serie.
Nel frattempo si lavora a un milan sostenibile e appetibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Si, ma ad oggi lo stadio quanto ci metterebbe ad essere costruito? senza contare l'incognita covid che potrebbe sia rallentare i lavoratori( ma innanzitutto non si nulla di questo stadio, ne zona ne progetto ecc) sia non far accedere gli spetattori



Non penso che serva costruire lo stadio prima, per vendere a Zio Arnaldo o chi per lui, il nodo è l’approvazione, Ema. 

E sull’approvazione la legge sbloccastadi dovrà giocare un ruolo determinante, speriamo. Sul Covid hai ragione ma dubito che resteremo anni in questa situazione, senza vaccino ecc.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non è molto una scusa... ad oggi non si sa sa nemmeno quando torneranno i tifosi negli stadi, hai letto i bilanci vero?



be dai mal che vada a settembre 2021 gli stadi saranno pieni o quasi, su. anche prima del corona la storia era la stessa....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marcel Vulpis di Sporteconomy sul futuro societario del Milan. Le dichiarazioni a TMW:"In ambito economico e societario del Milan, si vocifera di un pre-accordo tra Arnault e il club rossonero. Il nodo più importante del quale si è parlato, è far partire la costruzione del nuovo stadio del Milan”.



"Si vocifera..." mi ricorda Roberto Giacobbo che per avvalorare le sue strambe teorie parte con il "c'è chi dice..."


----------



## Marcex7 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Per me prima del 2022 inoltrato non se ne parla
Detto questo,non credo che saremo di Arnaultropendo più per un tycoon made in usa


----------

